# IVA in Restaurants not included scam



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Is it legal to say VAT is not included in restaurants? Happened to us today in Ronda. I saw the service charge was there but also I saw 7% IVA was added.

I asked the eaiter to show me where on the menu it said that and he couldn't so they deducted it.

If I am buying bricks for my house I expect to see the NET price but if I am buying lunch I do not expect to have to ask the guy if I am paying net or gross.

I thought there was an Eu directive for this sort of thing? If not there should be.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

maxd said:


> Is it legal to say VAT is not included in restaurants? Happened to us today in Ronda. I saw the service charge was there but also I saw 7% IVA was added.
> 
> I asked the eaiter to show me where on the menu it said that and he couldn't so they deducted it.
> 
> ...


Hi,

IVA "no incluido" you say, well thats just terrible , did they include a slice of red pepper with you meal, if not, I would ask for a refund !

Most of the real estate agents don't even advertise the price of the property, you need to go in to the shop and talk to them first, whats the world coming to I ask 

Laters, Dave


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> IVA "no incluido" you say, well thats just terrible , did they include a slice of red pepper with you meal, if not, I would ask for a refund !
> 
> ...


Come on Dave, no country ever quotes net prices on the menu and leaves it for you to work out the VAT. Well one country....Spain. Do not see it often but when I see it, it pees me off.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

maxd said:


> Come on Dave, no country ever quotes net prices on the menu and leaves it for you to work out the VAT. Well one country....Spain. Do not see it often but when I see it, it pees me off.


Apart from many I've been into in the UK


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Apart from many I've been into in the UK



you: "English breakfast please"
cafe guy: " Sausages without VAT sir, is that OK"
you:" No problem, I will claim it back on company expenses"
cafe guy: " tell you what, you pay me cash in hand, then I can do you a deal"
you: " Ok then arthur, bung some extra beans on and you got yourself a deal"


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

maxd said:


> you: "English breakfast please"
> cafe guy: " Sausages without VAT sir, is that OK"
> you:" No problem, I will claim it back on company expenses"
> cafe guy: " tell you what, you pay me cash in hand, then I can do you a deal"
> you: " Ok then arthur, bung some extra beans on and you got yourself a deal"


As someone who spent many a night on observations in restaurants as an investigation officer in H M Customs, you would be suprised at some of the conversations that we had about tax 
Can't tell you, would have to kill you


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> As someone who spent many a night on observations in restaurants as an investigation officer in H M Customs, you would be suprised at some of the conversations that we had about tax
> Can't tell you, would have to kill you


Heh, no wonder you moved to Spain then. Marked man with a job like that!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

maxd said:


> Come on Dave, no country ever quotes net prices on the menu and leaves it for you to work out the VAT. Well one country....Spain. Do not see it often but when I see it, it pees me off.


The US does it all the time.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> The US does it all the time.


Heh, with a name like fatbrit I am sure you have had plenty of restuarant practice 

Yes, I have to plead ignorance as far as the US of A is concerned as I never have been there.

Is it common practice everywhere? If so then everyone knows the score.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

maxd said:


> Heh, with a name like fatbrit I am sure you have had plenty of restuarant practice
> 
> Yes, I have to plead ignorance as far as the US of A is concerned as I never have been there.
> 
> Is it common practice everywhere? If so then everyone knows the score.


Biggest problem is everywhere has different tax rates. So you've no idea what the bill's going to be.


----------



## alanzani1974 (May 7, 2011)

*i miss the peseta*

Im in Marbella for 17 weeks a year and frankly the whether its VAT or ], I still hate the fact that there is a tax on everything. Frankly I think that since the peseta changed to the Euro businesses have have to agressively pay fines if IVA returns were late. i work for a spanish retail chain and we get our butts kicked by our accountants for being even 2-3 days late. Last week a customer filed in Madrid based on his firms IVA debts


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Apart from many I've been into in the UK


And the USA.

Plus every budget airline advertising €9.99 flights.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Plus every budget airline advertising €9.99 flights.


Really??? 

I think you are getting tax confused with extra services. While one might wish to criticise the budget airlines it should be done fairly - surely? 

:focus:

Certainly in the UK in most quality restaurants VAT is added. The only issue I look out for is VAT charged on the service charge. I don't like that


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Really???
> 
> I think you are getting tax confused with extra services. While one might wish to criticise the budget airlines it should be done fairly - surely?
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about extra services. I just meant that the advertised prices often don´t include airport fees and flight tax. Some airlines quote their prices inclusive of tax.

Mobile phone and telecomms tariffs are invariably advertised net of tax. It's standard practice.

I don't like restaurants where service charge is automatically added, let alone slapping VAT on top! Though strictly speaking I suppose it is a service therefore liable to VAT.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alanzani1974 said:


> Im in Marbella for 17 weeks a year and frankly the whether its VAT or ], I still hate the fact that there is a tax on everything. Frankly I think that since the peseta changed to the Euro businesses have have to agressively pay fines if IVA returns were late. i work for a spanish retail chain and we get our butts kicked by our accountants for being even 2-3 days late. Last week a customer filed in Madrid based on his firms IVA debts


but isn't there some sort of tax on just about everything just about everywhere in the world:confused2:


and weren't there taxes before the euro?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

alanzani1974 said:


> Im in Marbella for 17 weeks a year and frankly the whether its VAT or ], I still hate the fact that there is a tax on everything. Frankly I think that since the peseta changed to the Euro businesses have have to agressively pay fines if IVA returns were late. i work for a spanish retail chain and we get our butts kicked by our accountants for being even 2-3 days late. Last week a customer filed in Madrid based on his firms IVA debts


Quite right - individuals have to pay their taxes on time (with PAYE you don´t have any choice) and so should businesses! I don't think that's anything to do with abandoning the peseta.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard on more than one occasion that the change from the pesata to the euro made many businesses a lot of money - so if they were left paying higher taxes, then one has to assume that they were well able to pay for it. Thats the way of the world and if you cant follow the rules, dont play the game.

Jo xxx


----------

